# Do you want to play a game?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OK, 80's reference to War Games, I'm dating myself. So, in response to Pat's "lets get more fun into SM!", I invite you to my version of, The Minister's Cat game. Calling all SMers! Get those creative juices flowing, put your thinking caps on, go CRAZY! I want to see some really creative pics/ideas people! :aktion033: For those that don't know the inspiration game, you go through the alphabet with a group of people, "the minister's cat is an Awesome cat, (next person) the minister's cat is an Audacious cat, (next person), the minister's cat is an Awful cat, etc, etc. In the original game this must be done to tempo and the first person who can't come up with an appropriate adjective in tempo gets kicked out and the game continues with the next letter of the alphabet until the last person standing. Except for SM we will use nouns and pics instead of adjectives and we will have roughly a week. The winner of each letter series will pick the next winner. So, I will start. Here are my two submissions for the letter "A":

Stormy in the Apricot Tree (you can see baby apricots if you look closely)

Audrey in the Avocado tree with Avocados (look carefully, two avocados by her feet. She doesn't look too thrilled, does she?)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel as an ANGEL!! (Is this correct?)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray loves to get a banana treat.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

You got it Deb, Laurel is sooooo cute! Sylvia, LOL, we are on the "A" right now. I'll pick the winner of all the "A" entries and then that winner starts the "B" series and picks the winner. Sorry didn't make that clearer. But you got your "B" entry, Sylvia!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, I don't quite get it. I thought we were going by the alphabet, in which case angel would have come before avocado, but banana would have come after. I don't know this game....but I will stick around until I get it.
Now if I just happened to have an eggplant, I could take a picture of my fluff with an aubergine...don't have one.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

shhhhh...Tweety is AAAAAsleep

is that right?...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sissy is AAAdorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey being the ALPHA Dog!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie, Abbey and Ava are always adored by mommy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My fluffs are *amazing*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley feeling amorous!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I made this biggest goof of all, so I read the rules again...twice. We are supposed to using a noun, not an adjective.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray standing in the arbor.












Did I get it right this time?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I made this biggest goof of all, so I read the rules again...twice. We are supposed to using a noun, not an adjective.


i used a verb...i didn't get it either...racked my brain a bit to understand...I reread the rules as well and see the NOUN part Thanks!

I FAILED...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Ray standing in the arbor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww now that's my kind of picture!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey in my ARMS!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella reading a love letter with an Anchor on it. Hope I did this right, but I don't think that I did. Oh well, I had fun anyway lol! 


BTW, if you can't read the letter it says : _"My dearest Lady Bella, it seems forever since we were last together. I pray that we will once again be reunited so that I can give you endless tummy rubs. Wait for me my love. Forever Yours, Sea Captain Mike."

_


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My all time favorite of Boo and Zach.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Such great pictures everyone! So many favorites have to go back and look at them again


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Can we move on to the letter B?

Violet got a BATH


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol I can't read either


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

LOL! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You guys are cracking me up! This reminds me of the game when you whisper something in the ear of the person next to you and he/she does the same, on down the line, and at the end what comes out is totally different from the original.:w00t: Yes, we were supposed to use nouns, though I TOTALLY loved the amorous photo, how could you not? Sylvia, the "arbor" pic was gorgeous, such beautiful colors, now the eggplant reference was inspired, that is what I'm talking about, creative juices flowing. So lets keep trying! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll try - here's Lou with his two Accomplices!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Now I am serious:HistericalSmiley:


MiMi appreciates fine Art.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boomer doesn't like to have his picture made with a fake apple!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Flurry is an Athlete


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh you guys are so creative!:Happy_Dance:
My brain is on strike so I may be able to think of something later.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Air!

Dolce Attacks the AIR from 

View attachment 195450




tooo

View attachment 195458


Sorry...is that too graphic? Who else thinks their fluffs bottom is adorable? Maybe just me....sigh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Air!
> 
> Dolce Attacks the AIR from
> 
> ...



OMG, that is too hilarious! I LOVE my pup's butts. Lily and Stormy's are particularly cute, especially when they walk, we call it the jaunty ass walk. Isn't the wind and heat just horrible! I can't stand it. Over 100! I thought I was in Cali!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Now I am serious:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> MiMi appreciates fine Art.


Sylvia, you are just killing me! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: BTW, I really do like that pic, the colors are gorgeous. Mimi has good taste.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OK guys, keep them coming. And no, we cannot go to the "B"s yet. I must pic a winner for the "A"s first and I think there are still a few out there that haven't posted. I must say we have some good photographers out there.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aristocrat Boo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi shows us his Adenoids!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you will be really challenged to pick winner from such creative posts and pictures. You may end up having to close your eyes and take a shot in the dark.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> OMG, that is too hilarious! I LOVE my pup's butts. Lily and Stormy's are particularly cute, especially when they walk, we call it the jaunty ass walk. Isn't the wind and heat just horrible! I can't stand it. Over 100! I thought I was in Cali!




Yeah!! Another lover of these adorable bottoms!!!

104 degrees today, and the smoke from the SD fires in the horizon. My poor daughter is outside running a required mile in this heat. Where is the OCEAN breeze????

This is a great thread! Takes some thinking, but I love everyones creative posts!:chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::w00t:


----------

